# Hansbaenschi Red Shoulder



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi All,

Had a look at the species profile on this forum and my Red shoulder does not seem to match any of the ones listed on this site. Anyone perhaps know if this is a pure bred specimen?

Tia.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Is that yellow color on his belly or just the lighting in the picture? Looks very close. But you may never know if it's pure since mixes are common.


----------



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Just the lighting.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

The fish looks the same as the ones I've had in the past. Maybe there are some differences others can point out.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I think he is a Red Shoulder hybrid with a Hap. Very colourful thou.


----------

